

Facebook and Twitter are more addictive than cigarettes or alcohol, study finds - mitchie_luna
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/02/06/facebook-and-twitter-are-more-addictive-than-cigarettes-or-alcohol-study-finds/

======
mitchie_luna
Maybe more addictive than cigarette or alcohol at first, but there is a
saturation point. Unlike cigarette or alcohol, there is no saturation, only
addiction.

